# tmpfs?



## ccc (Jun 3, 2012)

Hi

I would like to install a minimal FreeBSD with LXDE on a thin client with just 2GB CompactFlash (CF) and 1GB RAM.
Should I use tmpfs?


----------



## wblock@ (Jun 3, 2012)

For what?  For /tmp, yes.


----------



## ccc (Jun 3, 2012)

I'd like to use tmpfs for /tmp and /var/(log,run) etc.


----------



## ccc (Jun 3, 2012)

BTW how to use the "size" mount option in /etc/fstab, for example for tmpfs mounted as /tmp?


----------



## wblock@ (Jun 3, 2012)

/var/tmp is supposed to be kept around through system reboots, see hier(7).  It might be better to disable logging entirely rather than put /var/log in a tmpfs.


----------



## wblock@ (Jun 4, 2012)

ccc said:
			
		

> BTW howto use "size" mount option in /etc/fstab, for example for tmpfs mounted as /tmp?



The same as other options, see fstab(5):


```
# Device  Mountpoint  FStype  Options                     Dump    Pass#
tmpfs     /tmp        tmpfs   rw,mode=01777,size=1048576  0       0
```


----------



## fluca1978 (Jun 4, 2012)

wblock@ said:
			
		

> It might be better to disable logging entirely rather than put /var/log in a tmpfs.



But disabling logging at all will make it more difficult to "debug" the running system. My opinion is to reduce the size and the amount of logs, not to remove or make them volatile.


----------



## wblock@ (Jun 4, 2012)

Depends on the stage of development.


----------



## SirDice (Jun 5, 2012)

Simply log to an external syslog host?


----------

